# Per una storia di un termine



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Mai riso tanto in vita mia. Ma senza offesa eh? Senza cattiveria, senza voler insultare nessuno...le amiche e anche mia moglie mi ha detto che posso postarlo...vediamo come va...vuole essere solo un esempio di svaccatoio, per tagliare l'aria...premesso ciò: vado.

http://www.placidasignora.com/2007/07/17/il-ponte-delle-tette/



> *Il Ponte  delle Tette*
> 
> di Placida Signora - 17 luglio 2007
> Nel *1319* morì a *Venezia*  l’ultimo discendente della ricca famiglia dei *Rampani*;  poiché era senza eredi e non aveva fatto testamento, tutti i suoi *beni  mobili e immobili* passarono alla *Serenissima*,  che li gestì come sua proprietà.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

*e questa invece è la libertina*

Per un ritratto di Chiara Matraini:

http://marcobrezza.wordpress.com/2009/08/10/continuavano-a-chiamarla-libertina/



> *Continuavano a chiamarla libertina*
> 
> *10 agosto 2009*
> 
> ...


----------



## Anna A (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai riso tanto in vita mia. Ma senza offesa eh? Senza cattiveria, senza voler insultare nessuno...le amiche e anche mia moglie mi ha detto che posso postarlo...vediamo come va...vuole essere solo un esempio di svaccatoio, per tagliare l'aria...premesso ciò: vado.
> 
> http://www.placidasignora.com/2007/07/17/il-ponte-delle-tette/


piacevole scoperta la placida signora. scrive davvero bene.
non ho però capito cosa ci trovi di svaccatoio nel suo blog chè, a me pare davvero un bel posto e, anche se ho letto solo pochi post, in alun modo volgare.
o forse sono io che non ho capito cosa intendi tu per svaccatoio.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> piacevole scoperta la placida signora. scrive davvero bene.
> non ho però capito cosa ci trovi di svaccatoio nel suo blog chè, a me pare davvero un bel posto e, anche se ho letto solo pochi post, in alun modo volgare.
> o forse sono io che non ho capito cosa intendi tu per svaccatoio.


Un posto dove si possa ridere. 
Pensa solo all'assurdità se questo mio intervento venisse passato come vilipendio alla donna. Danne fuori te con le femministe sfegatate della prima ora. Posso giurarti che le libertine mi hanno detto che i sassi del giudizio arrivano a nastro. L'idea dello svaccatoio mi è nata dalle simpaticissime sboronate di Chiara Matraini sull'arte del pompelmo...per esempio leggi qua...

http://www.spulp.com/scuola_di_sesso/Sesso_orale/Corso_pratico_di_pompini_il_pompino.php



> Corso pratico di Pompini
> 
> *Cos'è un pompino*
> Il pompino è uno dei rapporti più desiderati dagli uomini.  Talmente mitizzato che tante volte lo preferiscono alla classica  penetrazione.  Ovviamente il pompino è molto piacevole anche per noi donne, soprattutto  per l'eccitazione emotiva che riesce a creare, senza dimenticare che  anche gli odori e i sapori sono particolarmente eccitanti.  Non sottovalutare il pompino, anche se in apparenza sembra una pratica  semplice, se lo scopo è quello di far impazzire il tuo uomo, devi  metterci una notevole dose di impegno ed abilità.   *Per fare i pompini devi imparare che...*
> ...


Ho riso come un matto.
Ma se la cosa risulta volgare mi ritrovo che le mie buone intenzioni di far ridere mi si ritorcono contro.

Certe cose che magari a me e ad altri fanno ridere di cuore, per altri utenti possono risultare volgari e offensive. E mica si può sempre andare avanti ah ma tu le trovi divertenti perchè sei un maiale, ah tu le trovi offensive perchè sei na bachettona. Con le etichette e i giudizi non si va da nessuna parte.

Ora parlo ad Oscuro: le persone.
Posso asserire che tutti gli utenti di tradi che ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere di persona sono PERSONE FANTASTICHE. 
Sarà stata la mia buona stella...
O la mia atavica ingenuità...non sono malizioso. Ma buontempone no?


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2010)

quello della placida signora è uno dei  blog che ogni tanto mi piace leggere


----------



## Anna A (16 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello della placida signora è uno dei blog che ogni tanto mi piace leggere


scrive davvero bene.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello della placida signora è uno dei  blog che ogni tanto mi piace leggere


Anche a me:up:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> scrive davvero bene.


Lei per esempio sa la vera storia del contepinceton!


----------



## Anna A (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un posto dove si possa ridere.
> Pensa solo all'assurdità se questo mio intervento venisse passato come vilipendio alla donna. Danne fuori te con le femministe sfegatate della prima ora. Posso giurarti che le libertine mi hanno detto che i sassi del giudizio arrivano a nastro. L'idea dello svaccatoio mi è nata dalle simpaticissime sboronate di Chiara Matraini sull'arte del pompelmo...per esempio leggi qua...
> 
> http://www.spulp.com/scuola_di_sesso/Sesso_orale/Corso_pratico_di_pompini_il_pompino.php
> ...


ma non puoi nemmeno pretendere che in un forum che tratta un argomento come il tradimento e in cui arrivano persone in preda al delirio, siano tutti disponibili a leggere di pompini e altre cose in modo goliardico come invece ami fare tu.
per cui, per me nessun problema a fare una stanza per i racconti hot, ma non te la prendere se poi anche lì sarà un delirio di liti e tiro di coltelli.


----------



## Anna A (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei per esempio sa la vera storia del contepinceton!


la conosci di persona?
ho letto che organizza raduni a genova. dev' essere una tipa interessante, almeno da come scrive.


----------



## ranatan (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un posto dove si possa ridere.
> Pensa solo all'assurdità se questo mio intervento venisse passato come vilipendio alla donna. Danne fuori te con le femministe sfegatate della prima ora. Posso giurarti che le libertine mi hanno detto che i sassi del giudizio arrivano a nastro. L'idea dello svaccatoio mi è nata dalle simpaticissime sboronate di Chiara Matraini sull'arte del pompelmo...per esempio leggi qua...
> 
> http://www.spulp.com/scuola_di_sesso/Sesso_orale/Corso_pratico_di_pompini_il_pompino.php
> ...


Personalmente non vedrei la necessità di una tale sezione.
Questo sito  parla di bene altro, immagno ce ne saranno a bizzeffe che trattano di racconti e post hot. Aprire una sezione "sexy"qui non ha senso, anzi, credo restituirebbe una immagine distorta a chi si collega.
Per quel che riguarda invece una sezione di sole e semplici "chiacchiere e cazzeggio", esiste già il privè, dove credo si possa scrivere qualunque tipo di post (o no?)


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un posto dove si possa ridere.
> Pensa solo all'assurdità se questo mio intervento venisse passato come vilipendio alla donna. Danne fuori te con le femministe sfegatate della prima ora. Posso giurarti che le libertine mi hanno detto che i sassi del giudizio arrivano a nastro. L'idea dello svaccatoio mi è nata dalle simpaticissime sboronate di Chiara Matraini sull'arte del pompelmo...per esempio leggi qua...
> 
> http://www.spulp.com/scuola_di_sesso/Sesso_orale/Corso_pratico_di_pompini_il_pompino.php
> ...


Non vedo la necessita' di una sezione di questo tipo in un forum che si chiama Tradimento.
Il tema principale e' quello non i pompini o le scope in culo (excuse me french again)... si puo' scegliere un altro forum per parlare di quello. Nessuno vieta di partecipare a piu' forum, o no?

I giudizi arrivano da parte di tutti, inutile fare le vittime.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Personalmente non vedrei la necessità di una tale sezione.
> Questo sito  parla di bene altro, immagno ce ne saranno a bizzeffe che trattano di racconti e post hot. Aprire una sezione "sexy"qui non ha senso, anzi, credo restituirebbe una immagine distorta a chi si collega.
> Per quel che riguarda invece una sezione di sole e semplici "chiacchiere e cazzeggio", esiste già il privè, dove credo si possa scrivere qualunque tipo di post (o no?)


Ah allora va bene il privè. giusto nei club privè si fanno le robe sconte.
Ma non sexy ranatan...una sezione come dire...burlesca.
Se da un lato tink rogna perchè non si capisce la sua ironia, dall'altro non è stato capito il tono carnascialesco di Chiara sul discorso dei pompelmi.
Ecco hai ragione sto sito parla di ben altro.
Ma deve parlare solo ed esclusivamente di questo ben altro?
Almeno nel mio piccolo sento forte il senso di responsabilità.
Mi pare che adesso siamo autogestiti, no?
Centro sociale.


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non vedo la necessita' di una sezione di questo tipo in un forum che si chiama Tradimento.
> Il tema principale e' quello non i pompini* o le scope in culo* (excuse me french again)... si puo' scegliere un altro forum per parlare di quello. Nessuno vieta di partecipare a piu' forum, o no?
> 
> I giudizi arrivano da parte di tutti, inutile fare le vittime.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:si è parlato anche di questo?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non vedo la necessita' di una sezione di questo tipo in un forum che si chiama Tradimento.
> Il tema principale e' quello non i pompini o le scope in culo (excuse me french again)... si puo' scegliere un altro forum per parlare di quello. Nessuno vieta di partecipare a piu' forum, o no?
> 
> I giudizi arrivano da parte di tutti, inutile fare le vittime.


Nessun vittimismo.
Solo puntare i piedi contro i giudizi gratuiti.
Ti ho forse mai io giudicata?
Io quanti me ne sono beccati di giudizi gratuiti?
Non faccio la vittima, me ne faccio un baffo dei giudizi altrui.


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah allora va bene il privè. giusto nei club privè si fanno le robe sconte.
> Ma non sexy ranatan...una sezione come dire...burlesca.
> Se da un lato tink rogna perchè non si capisce la sua ironia, dall'altro non è stato capito il tono carnascialesco di Chiara sul discorso dei pompelmi.
> Ecco hai ragione sto sito parla di ben altro.
> ...


quale scusa? e che ci azzecca nel volere fare una zona hot-dog


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> scrive davvero bene.


hai più seguito la viscontessa?
ultimamente è stata dal costanzo in radio


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:si è parlato anche di questo?:rotfl:


No ma se vuoi si apre un thread "Il sesso ai tempi del mocio vileda":carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quale scusa? e che ci azzecca nel volere fare una zona hot-dog


Va ben basta.
Ho solo espresso un desiderio.
Tutto lì.
Maria santissima quante difficoltà, e perchè e parcossa e parcome...
Rilassati...
Un desiderio...tutto lì.
Decide admin Giovanni.


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No ma se vuoi si apre un thread "Il sesso ai tempi del mocio vileda":carneval:


io per ridere lo aprirei...mi immagino....
 :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun vittimismo.
> Solo puntare i piedi contro i giudizi gratuiti.
> Ti ho forse mai io giudicata?
> Io quanti me ne sono beccati di giudizi gratuiti?
> Non faccio la vittima, me ne faccio un baffo dei giudizi altrui.



Non era personale ma generico... magari non hai giudicato me ma con altri l'hai fatto.

Cosi' vale per tutti


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io per ridere lo aprirei...mi immagino....
> :rotfl:



E allora non tergiversare, ma FALLO! Chi te lo vieta?
E vediamo come riesci a portarlo avanti.:up:


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Va ben basta.
> Ho solo espresso un desiderio.
> Tutto lì.
> Maria santissima quante difficoltà, e perchè e parcossa e parcome...
> ...


 
ma figurati conte.

Giovanni puo' fare cio' che vuole come ognuno è libero di chiedere.

ci mancheress:mrgreen: sono seria. giuro:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non era personale ma generico... magari non hai giudicato me ma con altri l'hai fatto.
> 
> Cosi' vale per tutti


Certo.
E ho pagato prezzi altissimi.


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No ma se vuoi si apre un thread "Il sesso ai tempi del mocio vileda":carneval:


Quello mio sul sesso dei cocoriti è stato oggetto di segnalazione negativa.
credo di aver turbato parecchie anime canditde con quel treddì. Starò più attenta alla sensibilità dei pennuti, da ora in poi.:mexican:


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Quello mio sul sesso dei cocoriti è stato oggetto di segnalazione negativa.
> credo di aver turbato parecchie anime canditde con quel treddì. Starò più attenta alla sensibilità dei pennuti, da ora in poi.:mexican:


maddai..ma non lo ricordo affatto volgare, almeno non da parte tua..


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> maddai..ma non lo ricordo affatto volgare, almeno non da parte tua..


 
Mai guardare sotto la coda dei pappagallini:carneval:


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

mica l'ho capita
oggi ci guardo


----------



## Anna A (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah allora va bene il privè. giusto nei club privè si fanno le robe sconte.
> Ma non sexy ranatan...una sezione come dire...burlesca.
> Se da un lato tink rogna perchè non si capisce la sua ironia, dall'altro non è stato capito il tono carnascialesco di Chiara sul discorso dei pompelmi.
> Ecco hai ragione sto sito parla di ben altro.
> ...


questa è bella...:rotfl:
suoni tu all'inaugurazione?


----------



## Anna A (16 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai più seguito la viscontessa?
> ultimamente è stata dal costanzo in radio


e no, ho perso la vis da un bel po'.. ma forse ho ancora il link del suo blog da qualche parte.
anche lei scrive che è una meraviglia.


----------



## ranatan (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah allora va bene il privè. giusto nei club privè si fanno le robe sconte.
> Ma non sexy ranatan...una sezione come dire...burlesca.
> Se da un lato tink rogna perchè non si capisce la sua ironia, dall'altro non è stato capito il tono carnascialesco di Chiara sul discorso dei pompelmi.
> Ecco hai ragione sto sito parla di ben altro.
> ...


Beh, ma dai, ci sono tante altre sezioni dove si parla di altro. Anche io ormai, mi accorgo di rispondere poche volte a chi scrive nel confessionale e intervengo invece nelle sezioni di forum "libero". MI pare che spunti di discussione ce ne siano tanti e le sezioni siano diverse.
Dico solo che una sezione che parli di sesso in modo, come dici tu, burlesco, possa creare dei fraintendimenti.
Concludendo, a me non interessa...poi, che decida l'admin


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun vittimismo.
> Solo puntare i piedi contro i giudizi gratuiti.
> Ti ho forse mai io giudicata?
> Io quanti me ne sono *beccati di giudizi gratuiti*?
> Non faccio la vittima, me ne faccio un baffo dei giudizi altrui.


Volevi pure pagarli?:mrgreen:
In questo caso le tariffe sono molto più ragionevoli di quelle lette qui per altre pratiche


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Volevi pure pagarli?:mrgreen:
> In questo caso le tariffe sono molto più ragionevoli di quelle lette qui per altre pratiche


ok,

sposami


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non vedo la necessita' di una sezione di questo tipo in un forum che si chiama Tradimento.
> Il tema principale e' quello *non i pompini o le scope in culo* (excuse me french again)... si puo' scegliere un altro forum per parlare di quello. Nessuno vieta di partecipare a piu' forum, o no?
> 
> I giudizi arrivano da parte di tutti, inutile fare le vittime.


:mexican:

Anche perchè tra gli uni e gli altri ci sia molto  altro:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mexican:
> 
> Anche perchè tra gli uni e gli altri ci sia molto altro:mrgreen:


 La scopa nel culo è un chiaro atto di sottomissione sessista... :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mexican:
> 
> Anche perchè tra gli uni e gli altri ci sia molto  altro:mrgreen:


Lo so ma c'e' ancora tempo prima del tramonto.

Nn possiamo bruciarci tutto subito :racchia:


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so ma c'e' ancora tempo prima del tramonto.
> 
> Nn possiamo bruciarci tutto subito :racchia:


:mexican::mexican:
Non ci avevo pensato.
Alla lezione sulla  scopa nel culo però io bigio:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La scopa nel culo è un chiaro atto di sottomissione sessista... :carneval:


:mexican: Elio docet con la ramazzata alla stanza:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mexican: Elio docet con la ramazzata alla stanza:carneval:


 pensavo proprio a lui :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

*Dal link della scuola 
I pompini sono la tua arma vincente!*
Il pompino è uno dei modi migliori per legare a te un uomo, quindi se diventi un esperta nell'arte dei pompini, avrai un enorme potere! Molte donne non la praticano perchè dicono che il loro uomo non ha un buon sapore, in genere questo vale anche per noi se non curiamo in modo particolare la nostra igiene intima. Quindi per essere sicure, lo si può fare dopo un bagno od una doccia fatta insieme.


Più che scuola del pompino a me sembra il cepu :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *Dal link della scuola *
> I pompini sono la tua arma vincente!
> *Il pompino è uno dei modi migliori per legare a te un uomo*, quindi se diventi un esperta nell'arte dei pompini, avrai un enorme potere! Molte donne non la praticano perchè dicono che il loro uomo non ha un buon sapore, in genere questo vale anche per noi se non curiamo in modo particolare la nostra igiene intima. Quindi per essere sicure, lo si può fare dopo un bagno od una doccia fatta insieme.
> 
> ...


Ma che cazzate assurde... :rotfl:
E' vero... una volta si diceva: l'uomo prendilo per la gola... ma si intendeva ben altro :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che cazzate assurde... :rotfl:
> E' vero... una volta si diceva prendilo per la gola... ma si intendeva ben altro :carneval:


:carneval::carneval:

ma hai letto il resto??:mexican:
*Se fai un pompino, ricorda...*
Devi tenere sempre presente una cosa, *il cazzo è il tallone d'Achille di ogni uomo. Qualunque siano le sue dimensioni, mostrati stupita dalla sua grandezza...* quasi come se ti trovassi di fronte una divinità da adorare. Mai ridere o scherzare in questi momenti, almeno le prime volte e finchè non raggiungi un intensa intimità con il tuo lui. Dalle piccole cose si riconosce una brava spompinatrice. Ricorda, il pompino è un arte!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Quella dello stupore è bellissima!!
:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

*Abigail e lettrice e Tutti*

si  vabbè...ma l'igiene è l'a b c ...tornando invece alla:

 _scopa mocio__ e i suoi usi in una economia di relazioni umane ._
 l'individuo che chiameremo "A "ha bisogno di pulire la stanza, e l' individuo "B si offre di rispondere a questo bisogno di "A ", non senza pensare anche al piacer suo.

A questo punto ,secondo voi, sarà lo stesso A a rispondere a questo bisogno di" B", o dovranno coinvolgere un terzo soggetto che chiameremo" C "?





​ps. mo' io tengo da lavorà...a dopo.​


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican:
> Non ci avevo pensato.
> Alla lezione sulla scopa nel culo però io bigio:carneval:


e io ti ammonisco.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:
> 
> ma hai letto il resto??:mexican:
> *Se fai un pompino, ricorda...*
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non posso... pero' un po' e' vero


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non posso... pero' un po' e' vero


Ma quella è solo buona educazione:carneval:


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:
> 
> ma hai letto il resto??:mexican:
> *Se fai un pompino, ricorda...*
> ...


tu fai il serio e pensa a rispondere alla letio sulla scopa mocio.

e chiama lettrice all'ordine. senno' vi segnalo subbbito.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *Dal link della scuola
> I pompini sono la tua arma vincente!*
> *Il pompino è uno dei modi migliori per legare a te un uomo*, quindi se diventi un esperta nell'arte dei pompini, avrai un enorme potere! Molte donne non la praticano perchè dicono che il loro uomo non ha un buon sapore, in genere questo vale anche per noi se non curiamo in modo particolare la nostra igiene intima. Quindi per essere sicure, lo si può fare dopo un bagno od una doccia fatta insieme.
> 
> ...


:condom:

Cioe' che bisogna lavarsi mi sembra il minimo:rotfl:

Per legarlo no, per calmarlo ci sta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma quella è solo buona educazione:carneval:


stronso che sei:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:
> 
> ma hai letto il resto??:mexican:
> *Se fai un pompino, ricorda...*
> ...


 Che poi tanto se uno è sottodimensionato lo sa benissimo... quindi se mostri stupore alla vista, si spara subito un colpo in testa :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma quella è solo buona educazione:carneval:


Giustamente igiene e educazione prima di tutto:carneval:

"Il galateo della p***a"


----------



## Anna A (16 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> stronso che sei:mexican:




stronso?
mi pare sia donna.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> questa è bella...:rotfl:
> suoni tu all'inaugurazione?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7WbU1v0rVU&feature=related


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi tanto se uno è sottodimensionato lo sa benissimo... quindi se mostri stupore alla vista, si spara subito un colpo in testa :carneval:


Eh ma insomma! non si può ridere, non ci si può stupire  tanto vale  farsi bocciare e ripetere l'anno:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tu fai il serio e pensa a rispondere alla letio sulla scopa mocio.
> 
> e chiama lettrice all'ordine. senno' vi segnalo subbbito.


Non c'è la domanda di riserva?
non ci ho capito un piffero


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Eh ma insomma! non si può ridere, non ci si può stupire tanto vale farsi bocciare e ripetere l'anno:carneval:


 Se ridi è la fine... :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi tanto se uno è sottodimensionato lo sa benissimo... quindi se mostri stupore alla vista, si spara subito un colpo in testa :carneval:


porello


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

*Ragazze*

Sono contento che il tema del pompelmo sia stato di vostro gradimento e che vi siate fate 4 risate. Ora torno a studiare il pezzo per l'inaugurazione...


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ridi è la fine... :carneval:


Di un pompino ma l'inizio di una bella amicizia


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giustamente igiene e educazione prima di tutto:carneval:
> 
> "Il galateo della p***a"


:carneval: Dopo l'iniziale stupore declinare con un gentile "mi sono scordata la pentola sul gas"


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Di un pompino ma l'inizio di una bella amicizia


beh si può diventare amici dopo una scazzottata... quindi chissà, magari anche dopo un pompino mancato :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh si può diventare amici dopo una scazzottata... quindi chissà, magari anche dopo un pompino mancato :carneval:


Però secondo me lui se la lega al dito


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval: Dopo l'iniziale stupore declinare con un gentile "mi sono scordata la pentola sul gas"


Di classe proprio:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Però secondo me lui se la lega al dito


 Anche perchè da altre parti non potrebbe... porello :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Però secondo me lui se la lega al dito


Hai voglia!


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai voglia!


Tanto vale fare la maleducata , stupirsi e ridere allora:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Tanto vale fare la maleducata , stupirsi e ridere allora:carneval:


Ma no... pero' levarsi di 'ulo magari si


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma no... pero' levarsi di 'ulo magari si


Ma sei matta??? Dimentichi la scopa!!:carneval:


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh si può diventare amici dopo una scazzottata... quindi chissà, magari anche dopo un pompino mancato :carneval:


Non mi dimenticherò mai quel tizio che venne qui a confessare di aver subito un mezzo pompino...non sapeva se dirlo o meno alla moglie!!!!

Noi gli rispondemmo che mezzo pompino non era tradimento:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non mi dimenticherò mai quel tizio che venne qui a confessare di aver subito un mezzo pompino...non sapeva se dirlo o meno alla moglie!!!!
> 
> Noi gli rispondemmo che mezzo pompino non era tradimento:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


in che senso mezzo? a metà si è stufata?


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non mi dimenticherò mai quel tizio che venne qui a confessare di aver subito un mezzo pompino...non sapeva se dirlo o meno alla moglie!!!!
> 
> Noi gli rispondemmo che mezzo pompino non era tradimento:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Angel (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> in che senso mezzo? a metà si è stufata?


Si era ritirato per i sensi di colpa se non erro.


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Si era ritirato per i sensi di colpa se non erro.


Allora non era tradimento.


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2010)

_hai notato come la vecchiaia femminile si accompagni così spesso a connotati dispregiativi?_
già


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Allora non era tradimento.


Noi lo caziammo pure perchè aveva offeso al mancata pompinara...
non mi ricordo se ci fosse la moderazione...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Noi lo caziammo pure *perchè aveva offeso al mancata pompinara...*
> non mi ricordo se ci fosse la moderazione...:rotfl::rotfl:


 ma che fesso era??


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma che fesso era??


 No, eravamo stronzetti noi!!!:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No, *eravamo* stronzetti noi!!!:carneval:


 

   ottimista!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non mi dimenticherò mai quel tizio che venne qui a confessare di aver subito un mezzo pompino...non sapeva se dirlo o meno alla moglie!!!!
> 
> Noi gli rispondemmo che mezzo pompino non era tradimento:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

*Ecco lo sapevo...*

Voi avete riso, vi siete divertite come pazze...e io ci ho rimesso un punto...ecco lo sapevo...visto?
Voi ci guadagnate e io ci rimetto.
Sempre così!


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

*anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> stronso?
> mi pare sia donna.


ops.:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non c'è la domanda di riserva?
> non ci ho capito un piffero


bocciata.
- 1.


----------



## tinkerbell (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> in che senso mezzo? a metà si è stufata?


 No, si è addormentato lui...sai, lei non era pratica...qui ci hanno insegnato che ci vuole un certo stile e leiprobabilmente era di quelel che non era in grado...vedo che non prendete appunti, ragazze quando si affrontano certi argomenti: nonci hanno forse insegnato che certe doti nonle posseggon tutte? 'gnurantiche siete! Rimandate a settembre!


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> No, si è addormentato lui...sai, lei non era pratica...qui ci hanno insegnato che ci vuole un certo stile e leiprobabilmente era di quelel che non era in grado...vedo che non prendete appunti, ragazze quando si affrontano certi argomenti: nonci hanno forse insegnato che certe doti nonle posseggon tutte? 'gnurantiche siete! Rimandate a settembre!


Ma mica ero io quella che l'ha fatto addormentare:carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma mica ero io quella che l'ha fatto addormentare:carneval:


Ho capito che non si parlava di te eh? ma la tua deduzione (il fatto che LEI si fosse stufata!) era errata in partenza: la pratica descritta provoca noia a colui che la riceve se colei che si adopera non è capace...ed è scientificamente provato con dati alla mano (esperimenti condotti con placebo e non) che mica tute le donne san fare certe cose eh?


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ho capito che non si parlava di te eh? ma la tua deduzione (il fatto che LEI si fosse stufata!) *era errata in partenza:* la pratica descritta provoca noia a colui che la riceve se colei che si adopera non è capace...ed è scientificamente provato con dati alla mano (esperimenti condotti con placebo e non) che mica tute le donne san fare certe cose eh?


:blu:
vado dietro alla lavagna?


----------



## tinkerbell (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :blu:
> vado dietro alla lavagna?


No... basta così... la figura di quella che non prende appunti e non vuole imparare da chi ha più esperienza  l'hai fatta!


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> No... basta così... la figura di quella che non prende appunti e non vuole imparare da chi ha più esperienza  l'hai fatta!


Capirai. Con le figure che vedo fare ad altri mi tengo la mia e volo serena:mrgreen:


----------



## tinkerbell (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Capirai. Con le figure che vedo fare ad altri mi tengo la mia e volo serena:mrgreen:


Ecco, utentessa egocentrica e piena di sè!


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ecco, utentessa egocentrica e piena di sè!


mo' me lo segno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Personalmente non vedrei la necessità di una tale sezione.
> Questo sito parla di bene altro, immagno ce ne saranno a bizzeffe che trattano di racconti e post hot. Aprire una sezione "sexy"qui non ha senso, anzi, credo restituirebbe una immagine distorta a chi si collega.
> Per quel che riguarda invece una sezione di sole e semplici "chiacchiere e cazzeggio", esiste già il privè, dove credo si possa scrivere qualunque tipo di post (o no?)





Lettrice ha detto:


> Non vedo la necessita' di una sezione di questo tipo in un forum che si chiama Tradimento.
> Il tema principale e' quello non i pompini o le scope in culo (excuse me french again)... si puo' scegliere un altro forum per parlare di quello. Nessuno vieta di partecipare a piu' forum, o no?
> 
> I giudizi arrivano da parte di tutti, inutile fare le vittime.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun vittimismo.
> Solo puntare i piedi contro i giudizi gratuiti.
> Ti ho forse mai io giudicata?
> Io quanti me ne sono beccati di giudizi gratuiti?
> Non faccio la vittima, me ne faccio un baffo dei giudizi altrui.


 Per me sei scemo.
Ma davvero eh, non come offesa.
Una persona adulta che insiste a fare il finto tonto per parlare di pompini o altre "cazzate" in un forum in cui queste cose non c'entrano nulla ...è proprio scemo.
E' un comportamento da troll, ma i troll sono scemi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo.
> E ho pagato prezzi altissimi.


Adesso se non è scemo uno che scrive una cosa del genere ...non si può definire scemo nessuno?!!
Crede di essere il martire del pompino perduto... oh santo cielo benedetto... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Volevi pure pagarli?:mrgreen:
> In questo caso le tariffe sono molto più ragionevoli di quelle lette qui per altre pratiche





Amoremio ha detto:


> ok,
> 
> sposami


 :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

